# ODNR Rainbow Trout Stocking Schedule



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Here it is, guys! Check out your county and dates. 
http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/Fis...Reports/troutsprtrout/tabid/6974/Default.aspx

Good luck, Bowhunter57


----------



## afellure12 (May 14, 2012)

Thanks bowhunter!


----------



## MR_KLN (Apr 17, 2012)

Thank you bow hunter!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Is Heritage Park (Franklin County) the little pond at the Fairgrounds?


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Mushijobah said:


> Is Heritage Park (Franklin County) the little pond at the Fairgrounds?


Theres a link there from the stocking page with directions:


> Heritage Park Pond (Groveport)


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

About a week after the stocking event at Antrim ,go down there and start casting large swim baits, and/or large suspending jerk baits that mimic the trout they stock, you wont catch numbers, but you have a decent chance to catch a personal best large mouth...


----------



## afellure12 (May 14, 2012)

How large of swim baits? Color recommended? What if you want to catch the trout, what techniques would be used for that? I have never been trout fishing before. Are they good eating?


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

afellure12 said:


> How large of swim baits? Color recommended? What if you want to catch the trout, what techniques would be used for that? I have never been trout fishing before. Are they good eating?


Large , like 6 inches plus. 

For the trout them selves most people use power bait suspended near the bottom, but personally I just throw small inline spinners on a ultralight set up.


----------



## debard (Nov 9, 2011)

Govbarney said:


> About a week after the stocking event at Antrim ,go down there and start casting large swim baits, and/or large suspending jerk baits that mimic the trout they stock, you wont catch numbers, but you have a decent chance to catch a personal best large mouth...


Ohhh this will never work


----------



## brucey42085 (Jun 4, 2011)

does anyone know anything about times? since they are stocking both blue lime (in delaware) and antrim on the same day (!?!?!?!) along with several others tomorrow i have no idea when to expect the stock. id like to take my 7 year old for some quick easy catches but i cant spend all day sitting around otherwise boring places to fish and if you come in a even 2 hours after the fish drop the ones that arent caught are down deep acclimating.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

brucey42085 said:


> does anyone know anything about times? since they are stocking both blue lime (in delaware) and antrim on the same day (!?!?!?!) along with several others tomorrow i have no idea when to expect the stock. id like to take my 7 year old for some quick easy catches but i cant spend all day sitting around otherwise boring places to fish and if you come in a even 2 hours after the fish drop the ones that arent caught are down deep acclimating.


Just do like everyone else does that doesn't gets there early to stake out a place. Crowd them out and throw over their lines. The trout stockings are really not a pleasant event for fishermen. A small pond full of bluegills would probably be more fun for a 7 year old.


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

sbreech said:


> Just do like everyone else does that doesn't gets there early to stake out a place. Crowd them out and throw over their lines. The trout stockings are really not a pleasant event for fishermen. A small pond full of bluegills would probably be more fun for a 7 year old.


Couldn't agree with you more on that point. Historically Day 1 at Antrim will be a mess filled with an absurd amount of Pinheads that act like the last x amount of trout ever are being stocked in the lake. It's a bad comedy that only ends in self disappointment when you realize that you should've gone elsewhere.


----------



## afellure12 (May 14, 2012)

How long should it take them to acclimate?


----------



## Tom8142 (Feb 18, 2012)

The best advice I've ever gotten for fishing Antrim was "walk past the lake and go to the river that runs behind it"


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

Tom8142 said:


> The best advice I've ever gotten for fishing Antrim was "walk past the lake and go to the river that runs behind it"


Haha. Now that's funny. I've heard that advice too.


----------



## dihardhunter (Mar 4, 2013)

Curious if anyone did any good at antrim today. Rode past on hwy 315 on my way home from the office and the pier AND bank were full of folks.


----------



## debard (Nov 9, 2011)

I went for an hour yesterday after work.. was just planning on walking my dog and see if anyone was catching, but the banks weren't too full in the evening so I threw in a line. Saw a few small schools swim by me but they weren't interested in eating anything. Didn't see anyone else catching either.


----------



## Fishfinaddict (Sep 18, 2012)

Got 3 at Antrim today all on inline spinners the smaller the better. Bounced them off the bottom. Low and slow. Only bobbers I saw go down were on minnows around where I was. And I bet that river behind there is nice when its not blown out. Chocolate milk and moving decent. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## samjhuffman (Apr 1, 2013)

i got 5 on Antrim earlier in the day. I've walked over and checked out the river. What have people pulled out of it?


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

Smallies, carp, and rock bass are what you will mainly catch in the river. Its decent behind antrim, not my favorite stretch on the tangy but not a bad one to check out.


----------



## MR_KLN (Apr 17, 2012)

Went up to Antrim today from 9 to noon and no bite. I didn't see anybody else getting anything either . Maybe another day.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

I've fished back there a few times and never do as well as I think I will. There are better spots in the Olentangy...


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

Yea if you want to fish the Olentangy in that area,your best off walking south on the bike trail and hit the area around the pedistrian bridge. Nice little stretch with some very nice Smallmouth Bass there.


----------



## afeef745 (Feb 11, 2013)

Went there today thinking I would catch something. Most of my time was spent trying to avoid other people standing right next to me. Not fun at all. Seemed like a marathon where people are competing to have space on the shore and catch fish. The fish others were landing were mostly pretty small. Go somewhere else and have at least some fun.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

brucey42085 said:


> does anyone know anything about times? since they are stocking both blue lime (in delaware) and antrim on the same day (!?!?!?!) along with several others tomorrow i have no idea when to expect the stock. id like to take my 7 year old for some quick easy catches but i cant spend all day sitting around otherwise boring places to fish and if you come in a even 2 hours after the fish drop the ones that arent caught are down deep acclimating.


brucey, Its quality time with your 7 yr old son...not quantity(sp) time.... Enjoy it every day you can because you'll never get it back. It might be boring for you but both of you can share stories during the slow times. And he may be telling your stories to your grandkids that you told him one day.

Be safe and good luck fishing with your family this year.


----------



## airwaves (May 24, 2004)

We share a bunch of tips on catching those stocked rainbow trout on this weekend's radio show -- including the role of marshmallows and gravel! As for Antrim in particular, I've scuba-dived it and there's huge SMB and an intact bulldozer on the bottom that got stuck when the quarry







flooded.


----------

